# Up ans coming catering chef, any advice?



## greenie (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey, Im trying to start a catering company that will later turn into a bakery. I have had this passion my whole life and Im finally ready to take the dive and enroll for pastry chef. Any advice you can give will be helpful.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

my advice, first of all follow your heart. Secondly, I would take a food training or culinary arts program first, to generalize yourself with the industry, then from there dive into a specialized pastry chef program. 
I am just thinking that a little more insight into the industry will help you in the long run.
all the best,

Jeff =>


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You have the passion and drive, great. But you also want to run a business. That means you are the tightrope AND the safety net, so you also have to think a bit about the business aspect of things.

No matter how good your food is no one will buy it if they don't know about it.

This is a very profound statement, focus on it. How will you make customers know about your food and service?


----------

